# help! little caterpillars hanging from my drying bud!



## gearaholic (Oct 4, 2011)

I have my bud hanging to dry and i check on it this morning and i see these super tiny (smaller than an ant!) caterpillars hanging from the bud on a spider-web like string. there was like 10 of them just hanging... i grabbed one and looked at it really close and i noticed it was a fucking moving tiny caterpillar!! does this mean i have eggs all in my weed? does this mean i cant smoke it anymore?!?! someone please help me =(


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 4, 2011)

Take pix ! I wanna see this


----------



## gearaholic (Oct 4, 2011)

alright i just killed the ones that were hanging before i posted this... so ill keep checking on it and take a pic if i can!


----------



## gearaholic (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh No !.. Eww. What is that 

How many have you found..


----------



## massah (Oct 4, 2011)

silkworm...can freeze it or heat it to kill it, or neam oil it(but its kinda late for that)...i'd just keep a close eye on it and watch for more


----------



## gearaholic (Oct 4, 2011)

ive found liek1 5 so far


----------



## cacamal (Oct 4, 2011)

thats a bummer cause the will poop all over your bud. i would drop temps like recommended. good luck!


----------



## bryon209 (Oct 4, 2011)

freezer kills em....butthen you have dead bugs in your bud have to go through by hand and pickem out


----------



## gearaholic (Oct 4, 2011)

if i freeze it and kill them.. is it bad to smoke the tiny dead bugs? if there is no harm to me honestly i dont give a shit about smoking these tiny fuckers.


----------



## Stride (Oct 4, 2011)

I have these little fuckers on my buds too. Honestly I just pick them off with tweezers and I would say try to get all the bugs off but dont worry about the "poop" or eggs what you cant see wont hurt you. After your done drying put your buds in the freezer and then pick them all off with tweezers.


----------



## gearaholic (Oct 4, 2011)

im just afraid if i freeze it.. i will lose ALOT of trichs


----------



## Stride (Oct 4, 2011)

Well as long as you put them in a ziplock bag you could always just smoke the fallen off trichomes as kief or even sprinkle them on top of your bowl. I dont think it would be that bad. Your choice though. You could also just do what im doing. Just inspect the buds THOROUGHLY and pick them off with tweezers.


----------



## Noballs (Oct 4, 2011)

Most of them will leave as the bud dries. They should be gone before you need to jar them.


----------



## gearaholic (Oct 4, 2011)

so its this very common with outdoor grown then?


----------



## gearaholic (Oct 4, 2011)

yea i went thru and actually found another fat caterpillar.. but the little ones hanging are so damn small its impossible to distinguish between a little fucker and some weed goodage haha


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 4, 2011)

fuck it dude just throw your shit in the freezer than toke up with those little shits lol. naw jk idk i would hand pick them out. never had that happen to me


----------



## iamgman (Oct 4, 2011)

I know on Survivor they eat worms... cooked tho. Why dont you just make edibles? Sounds delish. =D


----------



## gearaholic (Oct 4, 2011)

not a bad idea. but this is my first harvest and i am super surprised at how good the bud came out!! blue dream!! i gotta smoke it. hahahah


----------



## iamgman (Oct 4, 2011)

Yea.. I was just phukn with ya.. but you know that. I bet most outdoor harvests have something alive in there.. and I bet evryone has smokd a lil cat one time or a nuther.


----------



## biggbudd65 (Oct 11, 2011)

seen them before and they wont hurt you to smoke them. my father in law had a whole crop full of them .we smoked it anyway.most of them left when the bud started drying.


----------



## DIYguy (Oct 11, 2011)

Let me tell you, I had them in my crop with minimal damage. They managed to sever a few ends of a few colas but the severed ends were recovered and dried so all in all no real loss here. Now with that said, you can pick up pest sprays from your local hydro shop or even your common local super store that will work great (spray before your flowering stage). In my humble opinion the damage to my crops was such a minor, minor inconvience and found that just picking them off as I find them was satisfactory. Knowing that the product I medicate with was not treated with any kind of pesticide gives me a pleasant satisfaction. If your product that you grow kills small insects when they crawl on it, you got to ask your self would you want to ingest it? Hope this helps my friends.


----------



## justadude420 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ahhhh just leave buds hanging, they will die as bud dries and fall to the floor......most outdoor is gonna have some kind of bugs of some sort. Most will fall to the floor and whatever is left u can pick out fairly easy when buds are dry and tap the stem when trimming and the poops fall out too...


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 12, 2011)

they were in your bud when it was growing and they are leaving now because the plant is drying.check for little black pebbles which is poop.they eat the insides.


----------



## dtp5150 (Dec 6, 2011)

i picked off a rotting bud and let it dry, after a few days im taking a look at it and it feels all brittle and i find a worm ahaha..i think i need to bump up my frog population or somethin

oh ya i also have capt jacks deadbug....but havet sprayed in a while...yikes


----------



## icon13 (Sep 28, 2016)

Well, the can always try thuricide... muhahahahaha! If the name and the evil laugh didn't scare you then, actually they probably shouldn't. It is an all natural type of fungus that only kills caterpillars. It is completely safe for humans and animals, and I believe it breaks down fairly quickly. It can be used up until harvest and has been used on vegetables for over 100 years. The caterpillars eat it and it burns their stomachs from the inside. Follow the directions and spray it on the leaves.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 28, 2016)

uh man. wash your pot before you dry it. it's like any vegetable. you wouldn't go eating your lettuce without washing it first. nor a pepper or an apple. smoke as clean as you can if you must be smoking. id bake with that cuz it may irritate your lungs.


----------

